# Piranha laid eggs last night...



## Stunnax0ne (Apr 3, 2007)

My piranha laid eggs last night, and I understand that its a very good thing and that I am fortunate to have piranha that lay eggs, but I'm pretty lost when it comes to this, since these are my first piranha... They laid eggs last night, here is a picture but it is from my phone:










I know it's very hard to see, sorry about that. I know i need to set up a new tank for them, so I wanted to make this topic as quickly as I could. After that, I'm pretty lost when it comes to the next step. ANY help will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Stunnax0ne said:


> My piranha laid eggs last night, and I understand that its a very good thing and that I am fortunate to have piranha that lay eggs, but I'm pretty lost when it comes to this, since these are my first piranha... They laid eggs last night, here is a picture but it is from my phone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Get ready for an amazing experience!
Get a sponge filter and make sure you get that new tank cycled asap. We used some water from the parent tank and pulled the filter cartridge out of the parent tank and put it in the fry tank.
Get some baby brine shrimp eggs and hatch them for food for your frys. Wait until the tails start sprouting and syphen them out and into the fry tank. About the third day, you will be able to see their mouths sprout from the eggs. This is a good time to put some bbs in there for them to eat. They will eat 2-3 times a day. You will also need to do several water changes (about 10%) a day because their waste is toxic. PM me with any questions because I am currently going thru the same thing.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats! and your going to have some fun with hatching them brine shrimp eggs..keke


----------



## Stunnax0ne (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool thanks for the help guys, how would I go about cyphoning the eggs out? Also, so they will begin to swim around in their egg? As in, a tail sprouts from their egg, and thats when I cyphon them out? Thanks again.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Stunnax0ne said:


> Cool thanks for the help guys, how would I go about cyphoning the eggs out? Also, so they will begin to swim around in their egg? As in, a tail sprouts from their egg, and thats when I cyphon them out? Thanks again.


Use the same thing that you clean your tank with (Ultimate Gravel Vac). Yes, wait until their tail sprouts because then they are not as sticky to the rocks. Also it is good for the Papa P to fan them for oxygen in their first day or so. You will also need a good air pump and stone for your fry tank and to put in the baby brine shrimp to hatch. We bought a plastic thing that fits right in the tank that we hatch our bbs in and stick a small oxygen stone in there for them to hatch. Here is a pic of the vac..


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, check out my topic for some pics of the frys from spawn to present. This might help a little.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats! I wish you the best with your new experience. I too hope that one day I will find P. nattereri eggs in my fish tank.








~Taylor~


----------



## Stunnax0ne (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the help guys. Their tails are out and I'm in the process of cyphoning them out. One of the piranha has a little buldge in their abdomen, and it's not the father because the father is usually by the eggs right? Is that the female ready to lay more eggs?? These guys are crazy.... lol.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Stunnax0ne said:


> Cool, thanks for the help guys. Their tails are out and I'm in the process of cyphoning them out. One of the piranha has a little buldge in their abdomen, and it's not the father because the father is usually by the eggs right? Is that the female ready to lay more eggs?? These guys are crazy.... lol.


I think I read somewhere that they could lay eggs every 2-3 days so it's possible.


----------

